# Hedgehog water up nose now sneezing



## Meggers (Aug 9, 2016)

Hi guys 
I was giving Tarzan his bath (after he decided to poop on the floor and roll around in it) and he got some water up his nose. Usually during bath time he puts his face in the water for whatever reason but has always been fine. This time he's sneezing and sneezing. Should I be concerned? Or just keep holding him and keep him warm until the sneezing stops? Maybe he's just getting all the water out? He wasn't sneezy or anything before the bath


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

I would keep an extremely close eye on him. Look for sudden changes like discharge from nose, loss of appetite+exercise or anything else. It is possible that he could try to be getting all the water out. May I ask when was this? Also when did the sneezing start?


----------



## Meggers (Aug 9, 2016)

When he stopped sneezing for a while I put him back in his cage and he's already come out to eat and drink. The sneezing started right after he put his face in the water, everything was okay beforehand


----------



## Meggers (Aug 9, 2016)

And I posted right after the bath, probably 10-15 minutes after while he was sneezing!


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

Keep on eye on him over the next couple of days. If the sneezing doesn't stop, you need to go to the vet


----------



## Meggers (Aug 9, 2016)

Okay. He's already stopped sneezing but I'll definitely keep a close watch just in case. Thanks!


----------

